# LEO petitioning against a Maine bill that would legalize CC without permit



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

There are states that allow this and it works just fine.....
VIDEO: Police are petitioning against a Maine bill that would legalize carrying a concealed weapon without a permit


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Shame on Maine Officers!


----------

